

Show HN: Starve. Consume feeds. Nothing less. Nothing more. - glasz
https://www.starve.io

======
gregmorton
I like the UI (minimalist) but can't find how to delete feeds. And when free,
starve is limited to 3 feeds.

~~~
glasz
you can delete feeds now. hover one and click the trash icon. thanks!

~~~
gregmorton
Sorry, can't find the trash icon :) Screenshot :
[http://imgur.com/cf8HVo6](http://imgur.com/cf8HVo6) (linux, iceweasel 20)

~~~
glasz
wow! looks terrible o.0

firefox (which is iceweasel) had an issue with font awesome. i hope i resolved
this. clear your caches and retry. please email further issues to
contact[at]starve[dot]io. thank you!

~~~
gregmorton
Good job! Icons are back. Everything looks perfect now :)

------
e3pi
If you consume HN feeds all day, you starve? Is that it? I opened it and
cannot follow what's going on.

